# Can a Target Employee get his/her Employee Number changed?



## JamBaseHawk (Aug 20, 2022)

Just curious, is there any way a Target Employee can get his/her Employee Number changed to a different one?

I heard there was a data leak at another Target store I work close to and a handful of Employees at that store had some of their personal identification info compromised, including their Employee Number. If I was in their shoes, I would want my Employee Number changed because that’s what you punch in and out with at work, if someone else got it (against his/her privacy) well that certainly wouldn’t be good.

anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 20, 2022)

How would there be a data leak at only one store?


----------



## JamBaseHawk (Aug 20, 2022)

Anelmi said:


> How would there be a data leak at only one store?


Perhaps this isn’t the only store? I don’t know. Maybe multiple stores have had this happen? I’m worried.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 20, 2022)

I’ve never heard of anyone changing employee ID number. There’s not a whole lot someone can do with just an employee ID number. To clock someone in or out you would have to have access to time clock. Only one with access to clock would be another team member. Wouldn’t take AP long to figure out who was doing it. Anything done with employee ID needs password or passcode and those can be easily changed. I would not be super worried if someone got hold of my employee number.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 20, 2022)

Workday has protected your info. The data leak at one store, I don’t think happened


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 20, 2022)

The only way I can think of that an employee number alone could be used in any nefarious way would be to misuse the employee discount. There aren’t many ways to do that without the paper card and all of them leave a trail for AP.


----------



## Tacopie (Aug 20, 2022)

Just change the pin #


----------

